# Looking for MTD Snowflite 5/24 discontinued part #717-0457



## Rocky33 (Dec 15, 2013)

Hello, I am looking for a bevel gear for MTD Snowfight 5/24

Model #316-550-120

Mfg Date #H265B

Part #717-0457 (Also 717-04579 & 717-0457B I beleive)

The gear I have is cracked right at the key.This was due to the previous owner replacing the shear bolts with regular bolts. I'm not sure if the one I have can be "refurbished" and this is a discontinued part.
Any help would be greatly appreciated.


Thanks, Rocky


----------



## Ray 1962 10ML60 (Oct 14, 2011)

Hey Rocky, I have the same snowflite in the 4/22 version. I refurbished it before leaving at my Dads so I don't have to lug my blower over there, and it's a good, strong machine but parts are hard to come by. I found this on eBay which appears to be the same gearbox, but he's asking a lot of money. Maybe see if he will take an offer for less? The item number is 321188589002. Forgive me for not posting a link, I'm doing this from my phone, lol.
IMO, it's worth fixing for the right price, it's a tough machine. I accidentally pulled a golf ball through it (it was under 12 inches of snow) and bent up the impeller pretty bad. Sounded like it exploded as it was trying to spit it out. Took it apart, bent it all back and she kept on chugging along no problem.


----------

